# per push price



## ildiesel86 (Feb 13, 2007)

hey guys i just opened my own company just before winter. im in IL and got a contract the first snow storm by luck. i ended up charging the $700 to plow the lot. there are no side walk but there are some cars to plow around since the place is a car repair shop. the guy agreed to my price of $485 for plowing and $200 for salt from then on. there is a 2in trigger for plowing and for salting its any accumlation. it usally takes me about 2 hours before anyone gets there in the morning to plow the lot. then i go back for another hour to do clean up when they move the cars. do you guys think this is a competitive price? should i offer a per season price? if so how would i figure a number like that? if anyone can give me any other advice im open to it.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

if I were you just stick to the basic per push price. snow removal can become very confusing when it comes to the "it didn't need plowed or it didn't snow that day" when you billed them for like 5 different occurences


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I do well on my commercials with a seasonal contract, though my grandfather (15+ years ago) always did per push with his commercials. I look at the average number of storms per season in my area and estimate what it's gonna cost me to maintain them (figuring high for commercial since I'll be back more often for safety). Pad it a little for the Sh## happens factor, and submit your quote. My commercials pay up front for the season (their choice, not mine). It works well


----------

